# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General >  ALOT of Funny Guild Names

## Mr Barbeque

Heya guys, this is like my third post. 

Hopefully this might be usefull or amusing to someone and hopefully i will get sum rep lulz.

Anyhows, Ive been leeching around in a few forums looking for sum awsome Guild Names, here is a big list of some of those i think are the best:


WANA JOIN MECH NVM WSG LOLHardcore PwnographyPwnographyRoflcers of the LawlOur servah bin lagginLeather Gear SolidGnomes Gone GangstaLess BeansKandy Katching KamelsHangin' With My GnomiesUnited Alcoholic PiratesGnomosexualCult of the LobsterPEW PEW SHARKS WIT LASERSWill Dance for GoldRAWR ME EAT UR BRAINSI touch my Guild MatesPirates of ballz deep When Cows AttackStraight Outta GnomereganHard like HeroicCAN I HAV SUM GOLD PLXKitty Kat Death SquadDeadmines is Serious BusinessGod is AFKKITTENS WITH LAZER GUNS PEW PEW MEW MEWZOMG IM IN A GUILDNaga Gave Me HarpiesSapped girls dont say noIce Cream ClubIM A COP YOU IDIOTLess QQ More PEW PEWManbearpig AwarenessSquirrel MastersSuper Squishy SquadronIN URBASE KILLIN UR HORDESMy little poniesNutty Squirrel GangMexican Border PatrolRandom PeopleMega Nubcake SupremeCHANNEL FOUR NEWS TEAMLolbsterI shave my legsThe Dwarf did itSWORDATTACKKLANGKLANGRoscoes Chicken N Waffles Sapped Girls Can't Say NoShe looked EighteenGuild Name HereA Party In My PantsDefenders of PieRiders of LohanLAZERGUNSPEWPEWSuper Mega Ultra Panda Attack ForceLOLIMLEGOLAS Id Mana Tap ThatElite Waffle SquadAnd Two Stealthed RoguesSick My DuckJesus' Was SoulstonedJesus is a ShammyFuzzy Wuzzy Panda BearsLobsters go PEENCH PEENCHGeneral Goods MerchantAsian PowerlevelerHappy Fun Rainbow AdventureBeta Tested ur GFWe Have A TabardTeam BubbleHearthBotting aroundCrayons taste like purpleSap It Then Tap ItRez PleasePower Word DrunkBEEP BOOP IM A ROBOT LOLSubway Eat FleshKamikaze PenguinsGnomish Love MachinesI Have Candy Get In The VanFat Kids are Hard to KidnapExalted with your Mom Teh Penguin MafiaPet teh ChickenWhite And NerdyNubcake is deliciousDon't Laugh At My GiraffeLOLLIANCEChicken McNubbletsSuperSassyPandasOMGWATERMELONYUMYUMGirls Gone WoWI Left My Wife For WoW10 Inches UnbuffedWeGotTabardLOLTier 6 Vendor*


Guild names added by Mmowned members:

*STDs are BoP Just gave you Rabies Fat Kids lag IRLNaga stole my bikeSry baby im on cooldownQueer Eye For The Draenei Sap It Before You Tap ItBloodbath And BeyondCome Honor ChestWTS Krol Blade PSTLionel Ritchie FanclubYour mum's a HORDEGrand Theft KodoUR MOM IS MY EPIC MOUNTLFG KARA DOH BG POPPEDSlizzard BucksIs guildlessNicker Stole My LootwedontneedacoolnametoownIs no longer GuildlessMYSPACEBARISBROKENWe PvP IRLomgkittensmewmewmewTank and SpankDont Tase Me BroTouch my TotemSpank my KodoGnomeregan Was Our FaultOMG BRB ICE CREAM TRUCKIs Godlikei haerd u liek mudkipz
Butt Pirates
Is So Hordey
Men in TightsBackdoor Bandits
Pouch My Tenis
SOLDourSOULforGREENS
Tamle CoeNoobs use keyboards
Noobs use mice
Armor is for noobs
has your IP
Raided Your Mom
is to l337
Lags You
Sap and Go
Ban Me
Pwnzors You
Farms Gold
Gold Farmer
Vendor
Dorito's RuleTouch my TotemMY CAPS LOCKS ON
At Least We Capped Stables
Gnome Pest Control 
Milk Me
I ebayed
Catch me glidin dirty
Get rich or die grinding
Lol Ur Saped
When Fat Kids Attack
NOT THE FACE
YEW R NOT REPAIRED
Hogger Raiders Inc
C A R E P O L I C E
Epic Thong Droped From Ur Mom
Two Gruuls One Cup
Teh Mudkipz Patrolz
The Cake Is a Lie!
Powerful Wizards IRL
My Moms a HackerRead books not Guildnames
UC Elevator Victims
WTTBROKENCAPSLOCKFORSPACEBAR
I Have A Big PvPness
My Lil Pwny
It Hurts When I PvP
Your Mom Is My Epic Mount
Murlocalypse
Crit Happens
Lick My Crit
Feel free to post other funny names and i might add them to the list, lol.
Sorry for crappy english.

And ye rep is always appriciated, trying to get contributor status hehe..

----------


## Sekspyz

HAHA, i rlly lol'd with that xD Gnomosexual  :Big Grin:  +Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr Barbeque

> HAHA, i rlly lol'd with that xD Gnomosexual  +Rep



lulz, thanks for teh rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## cabbyuk

STDs are BoP, is one of the ones ive seen
and a druid only guild <Just gave you Rabies> :Big Grin:

----------


## jdismeuc

My personal favorite is "fat kids lag IRL" haha

----------


## cabbyuk

> My personal favorite is "fat kids lag IRL" haha


lol, its funny because its true :Wink:

----------


## Aneubarlorey

Hahaha, great collection mate.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

> Hahaha, great collection mate.


thanks for your feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Charo

"Naga stole my bike!"

----------


## Mr Barbeque

> "Naga stole my bike!"


lol forgot about that one, i added it.

----------


## KillerDart

Sry babey im on cooldown 

thats a good 1  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Barbeque

> Sry babey im on cooldown 
> 
> thats a good 1



lol nice one, added it.

----------


## HavinFun

Is too sexy for his shirt <--- Idk if it will fit  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elephant

2grulls1cup

The ExOMGBEES

----------


## Zoidberg

There is a guild on my server named "Dude, Wheres My Mount" Pretty funneh xD

----------

